# snowboard pants



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone have more/less success with certain brands of snowboard pant? I've always stuck with the snowboard-specific brands because I like the looser fit (NOT the extra-baggy look, but simply looser). 

My current pair (ThirtyTwo Blahzay) are just about out the door. Starting to fray and I broke both ankle cuff zips this weekend. Looking into a new set - preferably 10k/10k. Insulation doesn't matter too much.

Anyone have any recommendations/what are you wearing?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

TNF are pretty cheap and durable....


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a big fan of 686. Got a pair of 686 Smarty OG 3-in-1 cargo pants at the beggining of last season and they have been holding up great. Like you, I like looser pants without being baggy. These fit the bill. I also prefer pants with liners because I don't like wearing multiple layers. I wear these with just boxer briefs underneath and have never been cold. I was even wearing them with just boxer briefs last weeked at Vail with -15 windchill. Still not cold. However, the liner is removable for those warm spring days. Lastly, they come in a tall size, which is huge for me because regular length pants are too short.


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

I just wear your standard burton pants.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Check out the Zimtstern Space Pant. Swiss brand that's available in the US with a great cut and very functional. I've been using them for years now and they've always held up great. Loose fit on the border to mildly baggy. I swear by them.


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

Second the Burton pants recommendation. Got a couple pairs and they are hard-wearing, and do the job well.


----------



## Dakota.D (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a pair of Oakley pants that are pretty awesome. Havent had them in sub zero weather but down to the low teens I can get by with a good set of long johns under the pants and they are gore tex.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Volcom for sure.....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Actually, I've used a bunch of different pants. And on a whim two years ago I bought some Firefly yellow straight leg snowboard pants for about $40 on an end of season sale. Thought I might get 20 days out of them. So far I've got about 70 days on them and they're going strong! :yahoo:

Sometimes the cheap brands suck, but sometimes they do just as well... In fact I like these better than any other pants I've owned to date.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

arcteryx and outdoor research have life time warranties on there products and is what I use most of the time along with TNF cause I have 50% off. If you are really about to spend 400 - 500 on burton 3L gore pants I would look at true MTN gear companies for the same price.

This is my current snow pants I have, 686 pmanual and Poriginal smarty, Rome  Insurrection 15K rated, OR  Vanguard Pants  and TNF Free Thinker.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I had great luck with four square and special blend. Burton is good too. I hated Sessions and actually returned them with much hassle after they wore out after going out twice.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

I really like my 686 Smarty Cargo pants. One thing that was really nice was that they come in XS. As a smaller male, it was virtually impossible to find pants that fit reasonably well without the over the top baggy look.

The 686 are tough pants, and I love having all the pockets too. The zip in fleece liner is very warm and the lower part of the liner has snaps to turn it into a 3/4 length so they don't have to go into the top of the boot.

There are zippers on the inside of the leg for venting. 

The downside are the weight. With the inner fleece liner they are do feel heavy. 

I had tried some very nice bibs in the past, however I realized that with snowboarding, we are often sitting in the snow, bending over to get to the bindings. With base layers, insulation layer, outer shell, and a bib it was like lifting weights to bend over. Keep that in mind when looking at ski bibs


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

ashwinearl said:


> I really like my 686 Smarty Cargo pants. One thing that was really nice was that they come in XS. As a smaller male, it was virtually impossible to find pants that fit reasonably well without the over the top baggy look.
> 
> The 686 are tough pants, and I love having all the pockets too. The zip in fleece liner is very warm and the lower part of the liner has snaps to turn it into a 3/4 length so they don't have to go into the top of the boot.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, no bibs for me. 

What to you all do to prevent leg cuff damage? Or is this a moot point? Every pair of pants I've bought somehow get dragged around when walking to and from cars or tromping around the lodge = torn and frayed, broken cuff zips, etc.The only option I can think of is to constantly flip up the cuff when walking around, which looks stupid. Or, buying a tight pair of pants, which I do not want to do. 

A distant friend once told me he brought his pants to a tailor and had a tough Carhartt-like material sown into the cuffs. Anyone ever do this? 

I guess that was three options....oh well... :icon_scratch:


----------



## AssassinMonLV (Jan 15, 2013)

I use the 686 OG cargo. They're awesome. They keep me very warm in sub zero temperatures, and are quite durable.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't say I've ever had cuff damage on any pair of pants I own, but at 6'7" I'm yet to find a pair of pants that drags on the ground when I walk. So unfortunately I can't comment on cuff damage because the cuffs on my 686 Smarty OGs have never touched the ground.


----------



## AssassinMonLV (Jan 15, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> I can't say I've ever had cuff damage on any pair of pants I own, but at 6'7" I'm yet to find a pair of pants that drags on the ground when I walk. So unfortunately I can't comment on cuff damage because the cuffs on my 686 Smarty OGs have never touched the ground.


Mine do but I ping them up on my boots when I walk around, but I have had tree limbs, and sharp ice chunks scratch across mine and they've held up, better than that weird polyester thing Burton has


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

i can recoment Oakley pants for sure!!!

got the lava pants for like 100 bucks you can probably still find them online,great pants,baggy but not over the top,just right!!! wont go wrong


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MJP said:


> Volcom for sure.....


this. +100

:thumbsup:


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

I got a pair of Foursquare pants in 2010 and still use them today, they are warm and durable. They also have a crapload of pockets and zipper vents for warm days. I'd recommend them any day, but it looks like this might be the last year they're around since Burton is shutting them down.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

If they were still alive, I would recommend Special Blend and Foursquare. All my pants come from them. They may not be Gore-tex, but they've never gotten soaked for me to worry about them.

Unfortunately Burton killed off both lines of outerwear, so you, me and everyone will have to look elsewhere... Or if you can find them on sale, even better.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> Thanks. Yeah, no bibs for me.
> 
> What to you all do to prevent leg cuff damage? Or is this a moot point? Every pair of pants I've bought somehow get dragged around when walking to and from cars or tromping around the lodge = torn and frayed, broken cuff zips, etc.The only option I can think of is to constantly flip up the cuff when walking around, which looks stupid. Or, buying a tight pair of pants, which I do not want to do.
> 
> ...


Both my Burton pants and my Ride pants have leg lifts at the back of the leg which allow you to hinch up the bottom of your pants a little to avoid any cuff wear and tear. Works very well. I recommend both brands.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

MJP said:


> Volcom for sure.....





snowklinger said:


> this. +100
> 
> :thumbsup:


+200 

I have a pair of Volcom insulated pants, love 'em.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

sheepstealer said:


> What to you all do to prevent leg cuff damage? Or is this a moot point? Every pair of pants I've bought somehow get dragged around when walking to and from cars or tromping around the lodge = torn and frayed, broken cuff zips, etc.The only option I can think of is to constantly flip up the cuff when walking around, which looks stupid. Or, buying a tight pair of pants, which I do not want to do.


I have that problem with a lot of my pants (not just the snowboard ones). What I do is wear a belt and pull my pants up as far as they will go and then tighten the belt. I do this for when I'm at the lodge or walking from the car. I may look like a dork, but it preserves pant cuffs  And it makes for easy adjustment when getting back onto the slopes. 

Oh yeah, with some regular pants I wear, I do that too now after I seeing what kind of damage I do to the bottoms of the legs. Ah well...


----------

